

Mozilla Moving Persona moving servers outside the US - chrisacky
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/06/11/mozilla-moving-persona-servers-outside-the-us-to-escape-surveillance-wont-work-but-changing-the-law-will/

======
jacobquick
The text for this is incredibly misleading, the headline of the article is the
exact opposite of "Mozilla Moving Persona moving servers outside the US". This
submission should be deleted.

